# Green Dot .45ACP



## jdeere9750

Approximately 8 pounds of *free* Green Dot says that I need to find a good .45ACP load using it. The only published information I can find is on Alliant's website. It lists one load, which is 5.3 gr Green Dot (230 gr Speer LRN, 1.27" OAL, 842 fps.) Everything else is just like the info in this thread of folks that say this load worked/going to try this one/etc.

I am currently finishing up some Zero 230 gr FMJ's that I bought to learn on. I'll probably finish those out with the HP-38 that I've been working with already. Then, I thought I might move over to lead to bring costs down. I'm guessing I'll buy some small batches of 185 gr LSWC, 200 gr LSWC, and 230 gr LRN and see which I like best. Then, I'll buy large batches of something.

Now, I've heard over and over to start low and work your way up. How's a fella supposed to do that with a powder that's not commonly used and doesn't have much of any published data to go by? What is "low?" How do I work up my own load data for these four different bullets?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rex

This is the area you call upon those that live this stuff or call the manufacturer.If they list only one load that changes things from the norm.296 and H110 are nitro based powders and this sounds like a similar powder,I don't know Green Dot is a similar powder.This is a slow shotgun powder isn't it?Research it and don't deviate from their data until you find out more.If you've seen a doublecharge blow a gun,you should see a light load detonate (yes,like your car pinging) with a volatile powder like 296 that you get nothing of a load window for.

A good load is a 200 lead or plated over upper 5gr of HP38 or 231,the old major power factor was easy if something wasn't wrong and low 5s were decent.Under 5 is wimpy,muzzle flip is almost non-existant.Research the GD though,sounds like it's a little slow for handguns in general.


----------



## jdeere9750

HP-38 is what I'm using now. Green Dot is actually faster burning than HP-38/Win 231. It's in the range of Win WST. 5.3 gr Green Dot under a 230 LRN is the only published load I've seen. There are several on handloads.com, but unpublished Internet info scares me. 

I'm asking around, and I'll do some testing. I'm sure I can work something out.


----------



## rex

I got curious so I did a quick search.I came up with GD a few slower than 231 but in the same class,but slower than Unique.The first search on loads hit the 1911Forum from 2 years ago,one said it was snappy (ok?) and another had a few loads listed.Ya got the powder so burn it up,but if you want to know about this powder talk to the Gerk and NickA at 1911Forum,these guys breathe this stuff.


----------



## noylj

Green Dot is a GREAT powder for .45 Auto. You can call and get loads. Attitude now with powder manufacturers is that they only show loads for pistols with their pistol powders and only shotgun load for their shotgun powders. Green Dot and Red Dot are deemed shotgun powders.
Bullet	Weight	Powder	Weight	Velocity	Note	Power Factor	COL
L-RNWC #452389	185	Green Dot	4.5	745	Start	138	
L-SWC	180	Green Dot	5.3	910	Start	164	1.190
L-SWC	180	Green Dot	5.3	910	Max	164	1.190
L-RNWC #452389	185	Green Dot	6.0	965	Max	179	
JHP	185	Green Dot	4.9	750	Start	139 
JHP	185	Green Dot	6.5	900	Max	167 
JHP	185	Green Dot	6.5	1030	Max	191 
Hdy JHP	185	Green Dot	6.5	1052 195 
Hdy JHP	185	Green Dot	6.5	1052 
JHP	185	Green Dot	6.8	990	Max	183	1.275	
L-SWC	200	Green Dot	3.9 Target-Start	0	
L-SWC	200	Green Dot	4.3	805	Target "max"	161	1.190
L-SWC	200	Green Dot	4.3	805	Start/25 yd	161	
Lyman 452460 L-SWC	200	Green Dot	4.5	715	Start	143	1.161
L-SWC	195	Green Dot	4.5	740	Start	144	
swaged L-SWC	200	Green Dot	4.6	729	Start/50 yd	146	
swaged L-SWC	200	Green Dot	4.6	722	Start	144	
swaged L-SWC	200	Green Dot	5.0	786	Max	157	
swaged L-SWC	200	Green Dot	5.0	833	Max	167	
L-SWC	200	Green Dot	5.0	850	Hardball load	170	1.160
Lyman 452630 L-SWC	200	Green Dot	5.1	727	Start	145	1.235
Hdy L-SWC	200	Green Dot	5.3	858	V. Acc.	172	1.225
Lyman 452460 L-SWC	200	Green Dot	5.8	895	Max	179	1.161
L-SWC	195	Green Dot	6.0	955	Max	186	
L-SWC	200	Green Dot	6.4	894	Max	179	
Lyman 452630 L-SWC	200	Green Dot	6.4	894	Max	179	1.235
Lyman #452630	200	Green Dot	6.4	894	Max	179	
PJM	200	Green Dot	4.8	700	Start	140	
JHP	200	Green Dot	5.3 Start	0	
JHP	200	Green Dot	5.6	896	Start	179	
JHP	200	Green Dot	5.6	910	Max	182	
JHP	200	Green Dot	5.7	842	Start	168	
JHP	200	Green Dot	5.7	843	Start	169	
JHP	200	Green Dot	5.9	915	Max	183	1.180
JHP	200	Green Dot	5.9	915	Max	183	1.175
JHP	200	Green Dot	6.0	957	Max	191	
Spr JHP	200	Green Dot	6.0	910 182	1.180
PJM	200	Green Dot	6.2	900	Max	180	
JHP	200	Green Dot	6.3	933	Max	187	
L (target)	230	Green Dot	4.3	805	Target "max"	185	1.190
swaged L-RN	230	Green Dot	4.3	805	Target	185	
Lead	230	Green Dot	4.3	805	Max	185	
Lead	230	Green Dot	4.3	805 185	1.190
swaged L-RN	230	Green Dot	4.8	772	Start	178	1.270
swaged L-RN	230	Green Dot	5.3	842	Max	194	1.270
Speer L-RN	230	Green Dot	5.3	842	Max	194	1.270
Spr L-RN	230	Green Dot	5.3	818 188	1.272
Lead	230	Green Dot	5.7	800 184	
FMJ	230	Green Dot	4.9	700	Start	161 
JHP	230	Green Dot	5.4	845	Max	194	1.230	
FMC	230	Green Dot	5.4	920	Max	212	1.190	
Sierra FMJ	230	Green Dot	5.4	802 184 
Sie FMJ	230	Green Dot	5.4	802 184 
FMJ	230	Green Dot	5.4	920 212	1.190	
FMJ	230	Green Dot	6.1	850	Max	196 
My favorite load is the RCBS 45-201-KT L-SWC and 4.5-4.7gn of Green Dot (light target) or 6.0-6.3gn of Green Dot (near max).
I find Green Dot to be right between (231/HP38, Zip, 700X) and (International, Unique, and Universal).


----------



## Overkill0084

Lyman Reloading Handbook, 49th edition and the Lyman Cast Bullet handbook, 4th Edition both have data for Green Dot in .45 ACP w/ Cast bullets.


----------



## Jammersix

Anything that I had eight pounds of would be a great powder.


----------



## kerrycork

Green Dot works very well for me with cast bullets in .45acp and .45 colt.


----------

